
Understanding Redux - bradcomp
http://www.youhavetolearncomputers.com/blog/2015/9/15/a-conceptual-overview-of-redux-or-how-i-fell-in-love-with-a-javascript-state-container
======
drinchev
> Basically, flux is like a sedan. It's a concept with many agreed-upon
> characteristics associated with it, but it's not, itself, a tangible thing.
> Just as there's no single definitive "Sedan" that you can go out and buy,
> there's no definitive "Flux" that you can download and install. Instead, you
> choose one specific implementation of it. I don't know much about cars, but
> whatever the most minimal, stripped down, yet highly performant sedan is,
> that's Redux.

Priceless.

